# New Zealand Tourist Visa



## Wellwisher87 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Please advise what is best way to get NZ tourist visa and which Australian citizen should choose as I cannot find a direct link to apply online on NZ immigration website.

Also want to know what will be the best place to stay ?

Is there any option for an Indian person to get NZ tourist visa from Australia if theyvwant to join their Australian partner for holidays?

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have got the following link bookmarked: https://www1.logon.realme.govt.nz/cls/logon.logon?cid=1

As an Australian citizen you are exempt from applying. An Indian citizen will need to apply in advance unless they have Australian PR.

I haven't been to NZ yet so can't help you with your questions.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wellwisher87 said:


> Is there any option for an Indian person to get NZ tourist visa from Australia if theyvwant to join their Australian partner for holidays?
> 
> Thanks


From memory we were told to apply 28 days in advance and send the (Philippine) passport to them.
They would then decide about issuing a visa.

We decided against going to NZ.


----------

